# Making A Threading Dial Logan 200



## Mork (Jun 22, 2015)

I need to know the number of teeth on a Logan 200 threading dial gear. Could somebody please count them for me . Or... perhaps sell me the thread dial and gear assembly cheap. It's missing on my lathe. Thanks


----------



## MBfrontier (Jun 23, 2015)

Here is a picture of the bottom of the threading dial that came on my Logan 200 Lathe. It has 16 teeth.


----------



## Mork (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow...  thanks, that's perfect!


----------



## cathead (Jun 23, 2015)

Having looked around on the web for a while, I have come to the conclusion that the number of teeth is 16.  If your lead screw is 8 turns per inch, that would seem correct to me.
The carriage would then move 2 inches for each revolution of the threading dial.  Also I searched on EBAY for you and there is a threading dial for a Logan lathe.  I counted the
teeth and there were 16 of them.  Hopefully this will help you figure this out.  The EBAY post did not say that the Logan thread dial was for a Logan 200 though for what it's worth.



Later:  Nice post from MBfrontier on the dial. 

           A threading dial would be a nice project for you and really not all that difficult.
           I made one for my Springfield lathe and there is a photo of it in my photo album.
           My dial has one anomaly that no one has yet mentioned.  I wonder who will be
           the first to catch it..... (image #538)


----------



## hvontres (Jun 23, 2015)

cathead said:


> Having looked around on the web for a while, I have come to the conclusion that the number of teeth is 16.  If your lead screw is 8 turns per inch, that would seem correct to me.
> The carriage would then move 2 inches for each revolution of the threading dial.  Also I searched on EBAY for you and there is a threading dial for a Logan lathe.  I counted the
> teeth and there were 16 of them.  Hopefully this will help you figure this out.  The EBAY post did not say that the Logan thread dial was for a Logan 200 though for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll take a stab at the contest. It looks like your index mark is straight up instead of horizontal like on most other designs.


----------



## cathead (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice try but look again as it is very obvious.  Here's a clue:  It has to do with the dial...


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 23, 2015)

cathead said:


> Nice try but look again as it is very obvious.  Here's a clue:  It has to do with the dial...


It's numbered clockwise, like mine.  Doesn't matter, though.


----------



## cathead (Jun 23, 2015)

John, I hadn't thought of that.  This is what I was thinking of:  Look at the numbers and the 1 and 4 would read correctly but the 2 and 3 would be
up side down when the dial rotated to them.  I thought of machining off the numbers as there is plenty of metal and restamping  but it didn't bother me so I let it be as is. 
If I remember correctly, I followed the way the numbers fall on my Monarch Lathe....


----------



## Mork (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the interest. I bought a 16 tooth gear with a 25 pitch. It seems to mesh well enough and works great. The manual for my lathe shows 2 numbers which is all you really need. I still need to stamp numbers in the dial I made...  or maybe and x and o...  anything would work.  http://bridgeport.askmisterscience.com/200manual-08.gif

The brazing job isn't perfect....  maybe I need to fill the pits and paint it.

Updated the picture.. fixed the brazing and painted the tread dial

View attachment 106401


----------

